# I found this INFP description on a socionics website



## tigerman11 (Jun 28, 2010)

What do you think? Describe you well?


http://www.socionics.com/prof/infp.htm


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

To a certain degree....


----------



## Drea (Apr 13, 2010)

Ehhhhh. :/


----------



## under skies (Jun 9, 2010)

You lost me at "graceful."


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes:
Well-built INFps are not that uncommon.
(I'm built like a warrior woman)
During conversation INFps have a tendency to maintain eye contact and to touch their interlocutors hand. They often have a very noticeable shy grin that appears when they worried or excited, or when someone focuses other's attention on them.
(I have sort of half-smile that recognizes beauty, pain, and anxiety in the people around me; different people interpret it different ways. My mother and brother says it looks like a frown to them.)

INFps have a very good understanding of harmony and know well how to successfully combine clothes and accessories, resulting in their characteristic, elegant appearance.
(I am pretty good at this, when I bother) INFps show interest in a varied range of the unusual and original. It can sometimes prove difficult for others to hold INFps attention during interaction. They may unexpectedly disrupt a conversation by commenting in such a way as to give the impression that they are not following the subject. This can confuse or puzzle others.

INFps enjoy interesting or humorous anecdotes and stories. They often recall and share notable episodes from their own life experiences. In situations where they are required to give a answer they often delay the inevitable until the last moment even if they have reached a decision by evading and camouflaging their intent. INFps have a good instinct for commercial and business matters showing great flexibility. This quality coupled with their ability to choose reliable deputies helps them to maintain a firm grip on positions of power.

INFps have the ability to positively console people who are upset or worried by helping them to look to the future with optimism. With strangers INFps behave gallantly and tactfully, showing good manners and education. However among friends and family they can be very up front sometimes behaving frivolously. They enjoy baiting others in a playful manner in order to create an easy and tension-free atmosphere. At home INFps can be very frivolous and capricious, showing great stubbornness in getting what they want, sometimes creating dramas and scenes. These emotional outbursts are usually short and disappear without consequences. Generally they have very flexible emotions which they control consciously.

In fact, people who show concern about INFps health and well being and who listen to their problems are very much appreciated.
(Yeah.)
No:
INFps mainly have slim figures. Their gait is usually graceful and full of poise as they like to project an image of self-worthiness. Their eyes vary from large to small, however if they are isolated a characteristic pattern emerges. Narrow eyes give the impression that the person is smiling whereas wider eyes convey a feeling of curiosity.
(I don't even know what all that was about. WHAT?!)

Sometimes they may give the impression that they are somewhat foppish. This applies to both male and female. They are also inclined to small talk.
(Uh, no.)

INFps are inclined to make empty promises, always finding excuses to justify their lack of responsibility. They like to make others aware of their lack or practicality.
(WHAT?!)

INFps are usually uneconomical in financial matters. They find it difficult to refuse their whimsical desires. This can often lead them into financial difficulties and can result in them having to borrow money if they do not have sufficient money reserves. They like an extravagant style of life which is why their demands often outweigh their resources. INFps more than any other type are inclined to marry because of wealth instead of love. INFps will often accumulate their complaints in order release them all in one go in an appropriate situation.
(Hell to the no!)


----------



## GrannyWeatherwax (Jun 8, 2010)

....marry because of wealth.....?


----------



## RAU4ever (May 7, 2010)

That's the most ridiculous INFP-portrait ever. Epic fails include: 
1. touching of hands. Ehm, comfort-zone?? I would basically jump 10 feet in the air when anyone'd touch me.
2. inclination for small talk. 
3. mary because of wealth. = massive slap in the face. I would rather die unloved than do this. 

I love the bit about how we like humorous or interesting stories. How empty can a sentence be lol. Who doesn't??? 'Nah, I don't really like humour. No, never have.' 

On a side-note, I'm verrrry worried about the following passage:
'These emotional outbursts are usually short and disappear without consequences. Generally they have very flexible emotions which they control consciously.'
That's bad IMO! We internalize, but it doesn't just go away! I don't know which INFP this writer knew, but poor guy/girl! I can't imagine (s)he was happy. I can see relations just ending with this kind of advice...

*Ooh, happy 15th post for me \o/


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

An MBTI INFP converts to a Socionics INFj and vice versa.

That said, the description actually does sound quite a bit like me, but not most INFPs I know. :mellow:


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

FiNiTe said:


> An MBTI INFP converts to a Socionics INFj and vice versa.
> 
> That said, the description actually does sound quite a bit like me, but not most INFPs I know. :mellow:


Not exactly, but kinda. Here's the INFJ description from the same site. Red is what makes me go, "what?!" and blue is stuff I can agree with. Green is, "Meh." This is for me, not INFPs in general.



> INFjs have a very characteristic dispassionate facial expression. This is often reminiscent of the depiction of saints and martyrs from early Christian icons. Their faces convey the feeling that their soul is suffering even when it is not. INFjs faces are often perfect ovals but can be rectangular in shape as well. Their noses are usually straight and slightly elongated, but not prominent.
> 
> INFjs do not show intense positive emotions, instead they simply smile. All their facial expressions openly reproach nefarious happenings. The same can be noticed in their intonation. In many cases INFjs have a slim, ascetic figure. Their movements are often quite harsh although not lacking mobility. INFjs with more fuller figures are less mobile and active. When walking, INFjs may keep their feet close and parallel to the ground, maintaining a short distance between each step.
> 
> ...


I dunno, both descriptions are about equally me. *shrugs*


----------



## brokendream (Jun 29, 2010)

I do not touch people I'm conversing with.
I wear whatever the hell I want.
I'm not at all inclined to small talk.
I don't like to talk about past life experiences.
I don't make promises that I know I won't be able to keep.
I can't console somebody else for the life of me. I get all depressed and confused and don't know what to do.
I don't waste money, and I'd NEVER marry someone for it.
I hate when people try to tell me what to do or somehow "guide" me.

Some of the rest of it fits, but the majority is waaaay off.


----------



## infpnerdgirl (May 3, 2010)

I stopped reading after it said I was inclined to small talk....that's like the exact opposite of me. Generally when confronted with small talk I stop talking because I have nothing interesting to say on the subject. Plus, physical descriptions tend to be pretty unrealistic in my opinion considering personality doesn't really affect appearance that much (it does, but only to a degree).


----------



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

Somewhat. But not really.


----------



## Terrestrial Wisdom (Dec 8, 2010)

Very bad description overall - I don't relate to any of it, however I'm sure someone in the world does.


----------



## EctoplasmicGoo (Dec 9, 2010)

First thing that struck me as complete opposite of my tendencies was the " doesn't tend to keep promises" I always keep my promises no matter what.
I can however, totally agree with the really good looking part.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

brokendream said:


> I do not touch people I'm conversing with.


Sometimes when I'm conversing with someone and they annoy me I start repeatedly poking them in the eye but I understand what you're saying and I largely agree with it


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Who wrote that description, maybe they used to date an infp and it ended bitterly.


----------



## amethyst_butterfly (Mar 14, 2011)

According to that I am a gold digger. I hate the stupid cartoon they used to represent us like if were snobby people.


----------



## amethyst_butterfly (Mar 14, 2011)

Rachael Trilby said:


> Who wrote that description, maybe they used to date an infp and it ended bitterly.



I agree with you, whoever wrote that hates us.


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

The personality stuff, not so much. The part about physical appearance--not so far off! I think "foppish" is the impression I secretly try to make... haha


----------



## kenpo1980 (Dec 13, 2009)

Is this for real?? I felt like I was reading something out of a magazine from the early 1900s;-)


----------

